

Show HN: Look Just Phone an event to test “phone-preneurship” - juliendorra
http://lookjustphone.tumblr.com

======
juliendorra
Hi, we wanted to see what company or product people would build entirely from
their smartphone, so we are launching an online dare, starting next Monday.
Feedbacks and help making this online event better are much appreciated!

Also, if you think an app should be added to the list of tools people could
use to build their project, we'll add it to the tumblr page.

